

Show HN: Griddle – Android-like layout containers for iOS - Symbol
https://github.com/devenvexe/Griddle

======
nateparrott
As a longtime iOS developer, I find the android layout system far superior for
a lot of things. Before AutoLayout, things like containers that adjusted their
size to fit text required reams of custom code—AutoLayout is still less
intuitive and harder to reason about (though theoretically much more powerful)
than Android's linear layouts, grids, etc.

~~~
jray
Try this:
[https://github.com/Masonry/Masonry](https://github.com/Masonry/Masonry)

~~~
Symbol
My issue with masonry is that it's a paper thin abstraction over auto layout.
There's some nice syntactic sugar, like chained calls to layout rules.
Ultimately I think there's room for some containers that give up flexibility
in exchange for simplicity in code and mental model

------
Symbol
Thoughts? Does anyone care?

~~~
zer01
Honestly some screenshots would go quite far. Some of us aren't that familiar
with Swift.

